# It's about time...



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

interesting. your from texas, yet you live in alaska and you started riding in colorado?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> interesting. your from texas, yet you live in alaska and you started riding in colorado?


Ya, I would go to Colorado when I was living in Texas since there isn't anywhere to go in Texas. I just moved up here to Alaska at the beginning of May.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was confused as well. Welcome and nice lookin pup!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh right on. wel welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

If that is your dog, he is adorble! Do you dog sled while in alaska?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> If that is your dog, he is adorble! Do you dog sled while in alaska?


Thanks, That's Sitka. I wish I did and want to learn how and get my own team together but maybe one of these days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Twist said:


> Thanks, That's Sitka. I wish I did and want to learn how and get my own team together but maybe one of these days.


you should, I'm sure it would be fun and I've heard the dogs really enjoy it too


----------

